# Premier SuperCopa 2018



## ChrisD (Jun 1, 2018)

We're going , first time on a plane for my kid.  
Who's been , what to expect, does elevation play a factor..
Do's and Dont's of the tournament and activities..
Its fun to start this journey with the fam.
Wish us luck.
https://www.premiersupercopa.com/


----------



## RSD (Jun 1, 2018)

This is the first time it has been held in Denver.  Last year was in Rockford Illinois and the grass was tall and thick.  I've been told Aurora Sports Park has tall thick grass as well.  Playing at elevation tends to affect teams that are not in top game shape, so the kids that get winded at sea level, will get winded earlier than usual.  It is a good tournament and a fun experience for the kids.  The teams we played handed out souvenir pins at the pregame handshake, so you might want to see if your team has something to exchange.  Good luck!


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 1, 2018)

Good Idea and thanks for the tip


----------



## pewpew (Jun 1, 2018)

Depending on the age group you could start a mild aspirin regiment a few days before leaving. Aspirin is a blood thinner. Helps everything pump a bit easier at elevation since the blood is thinner. I used to do this before MX riding trips outdoors. Now my nephew does it. One pill every 12hrs starting three days before leaving. Down to one pill each morning you are there or as you see fit.
Results may vary.
**DISCLAIMER:I am not a doctor. This is my own routine suggested by a paramedic I used to ride with. Again..if your kid is under 13yrs I'd probably pass..or use baby aspirin. Or consult professional medical advice if unsure.
Good luck!!


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 1, 2018)

I must say that it seems a bit silly traveling so far for soccer at this young age.


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 1, 2018)

Ha , I appreciate it but we'll pass on this one!!  A good breakfast and alot of water is whats needed


----------



## Justafan (Jun 1, 2018)

pewpew said:


> Depending on the age group you could start a mild aspirin regiment a few days before leaving. Aspirin is a blood thinner. Helps everything pump a bit easier at elevation since the blood is thinner. I used to do this before MX riding trips outdoors. Now my nephew does it. One pill every 12hrs starting three days before leaving. Down to one pill each morning you are there or as you see fit.
> Results may vary.
> **DISCLAIMER:I am not a doctor. This is my own routine suggested by a paramedic I used to ride with. Again..if your kid is under 13yrs I'd probably pass..or use baby aspirin. Or consult professional medical advice if unsure.
> Good luck!!


Did it work?


----------



## Shottas (Jun 1, 2018)

When my son went about 2 years ago the heat was horrible. Cold towels in an ice chest for the boys to cool down at half time or when subbed. Not sure what the weather is like...


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 1, 2018)

question is what do to do about chairs,umbrella's,etc , picnsave ?  I wonder if craigslist has some deals , thanks again for the tips, weather today is 88 degrees


----------



## seuss (Jun 1, 2018)

ChrisD said:


> question is what do to do about chairs,umbrella's,etc , picnsave ?  I wonder if craigslist has some deals , thanks again for the tips, weather today is 88 degrees


Rentable chairs w/ top-flap at the venue last year.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 1, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Did it work?


It's not a wonder pill but you do feel like your cardiac output isn't quite as hard. At least that's how I felt while riding.


----------



## 80's Force (Jun 1, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I must say that it seems a bit silly traveling so far for soccer at this young age.


Totally agree, but I can't seem to say no. We went to Dallas and Illinoisthe last 2 years. Aged out, so of Coarse I agreed to Vancouver this year! Ahhh


----------



## zebrafish (Jun 2, 2018)

pewpew said:


> Depending on the age group you could start a mild aspirin regiment a few days before leaving. Aspirin is a blood thinner. Helps everything pump a bit easier at elevation since the blood is thinner. I used to do this before MX riding trips outdoors. Now my nephew does it. One pill every 12hrs starting three days before leaving. Down to one pill each morning you are there or as you see fit.
> Results may vary.
> **DISCLAIMER:I am not a doctor. This is my own routine suggested by a paramedic I used to ride with. Again..if your kid is under 13yrs I'd probably pass..or use baby aspirin. Or consult professional medical advice if unsure.
> Good luck!!


Altitude has nothing to do with clotting characteristics of blood. Aspirin has an anti-clotting action.

The issue with altitude is a lower partial pressure of oxygen that reduces oxygen delivery into blood. When people who are not acclimatized go to (significant) altitude the partial pressure of oxygen falls, and oxygen delivery can be compromised. Aspirin will do nothing to help with this process. Taking aspirin only increases the risk for bleeding/bruising. Wouldn't do it. Think subdural hematoma after your kid gets hit in the head....

There is really not a whole lot you can do about altitude the short-term, aside from hydrating well. Breathing oxygen on the sideline really probably won't help much, so I wouldn't throw a bunch of money down on that either. It may have a psychological/placebo effect, but the physiological benefit derived in a person who isn't suffering from acute altitude sickness (but is just sucking wind from exercising at altitude) is probably miniscule.

Beyond this, children should really never take aspirin due to concerns about Reye syndrome. If your kid gets a headache at altitude, then have them take some tylenol. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## zebrafish (Jun 2, 2018)

my above comment is really more for altitude-related changes in sports performance, not true altitude sickness.....


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 3, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I must say that it seems a bit silly traveling so far for soccer at this young age.


Bah... unnecessary comment... just a bit judgmental... Some make it a family vacation.  Look, in just a few short years, these kids will be out of the house and off on their own... $1500 and my kid gets to feel important playing in some tournament, see a part of the country they've never seen and we get time away together... yeah.... that's not silly. 
If you can afford the travel and fees... why not?  Why not see something different and expand your child's view of the world?  
It's never just about the soccer... It's about the experience and the time together.


----------



## Toe poke (Jun 3, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> Bah... unnecessary comment... just a bit judgmental... Some make it a family vacation.  Look, in just a few short years, these kids will be out of the house and off on their own... $1500 and my kid gets to feel important playing in some tournament, see a part of the country they've never seen and we get time away together... yeah.... that's not silly.
> If you can afford the travel and fees... why not?  Why not see something different and expand your child's view of the world?
> It's never just about the soccer... It's about the experience and the time together.


YAY RedDevilDad !!!!!
So true....


----------



## Socal United (Jun 3, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> Bah... unnecessary comment... just a bit judgmental... Some make it a family vacation.  Look, in just a few short years, these kids will be out of the house and off on their own... $1500 and my kid gets to feel important playing in some tournament, see a part of the country they've never seen and we get time away together... yeah.... that's not silly.
> If you can afford the travel and fees... why not?  Why not see something different and expand your child's view of the world?
> It's never just about the soccer... It's about the experience and the time together.


You are 100% correct.  Just about done and would not have changed it a bit.  I long for those trips....


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jun 4, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> Bah... unnecessary comment... just a bit judgmental... Some make it a family vacation.  Look, in just a few short years, these kids will be out of the house and off on their own... $1500 and my kid gets to feel important playing in some tournament, see a part of the country they've never seen and we get time away together... yeah.... that's not silly.
> If you can afford the travel and fees... why not?  Why not see something different and expand your child's view of the world?
> It's never just about the soccer... It's about the experience and the time together.


We just finished my daughters 2007 season last night with a really tough state cup final loss.  We traveled all over the east coast this year, from ME to NC for games and tournaments. 

Right before she went to sleep last night I asked her what was her favorite part of the year. Not surprisingly it was all the cool stuff she and her siblings got to see and do on our road trips, along with the bonding with her teammates. Wouldn’t trade that for anything.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 4, 2018)

Not related to this thread's original question... but, the SCDSL and now DA has afforded us the chance to also travel a lot around the Southland.  We make it a point to try and eat local (non-chain restaurant) wherever we play.  We also have converted several of the game days into play days where we followed up with beach trips, museum trips, mission visits, etc.  That's been fun.  I never understand when someone drives an hour plus for a game then turns around and goes straight back home to sit... 

I feel obligated to be relevant to the thread... so, here ya go. Lol.  Also, there are some interesting groupons for Denver... White-water rafting, etc.


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 4, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> Bah... unnecessary comment... just a bit judgmental... Some make it a family vacation.  Look, in just a few short years, these kids will be out of the house and off on their own... $1500 and my kid gets to feel important playing in some tournament, see a part of the country they've never seen and we get time away together... yeah.... that's not silly.
> If you can afford the travel and fees... why not?  Why not see something different and expand your child's view of the world?
> It's never just about the soccer... It's about the experience and the time together.


Thank You!
My Family and I are having alot of fun being involved in sports, wherever they take us..


----------

